# One Hand Wheelies



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

try em, they not easy :d
it's hard to hold a camera and do it.

wheelers :: One hand wheelies video by phreebsd - Photobucket


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

Not near as exciting ( i didnt have to hold the camera) but here is a pic of my onehandwheelie


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

outskirtsdweller said:


> Not near as exciting ( i didnt have to hold the camera) but here is a pic of my onehandwheelie


 wtf are you wearing


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

he looks like a super hero lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

he needs a cape!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Phree, are you advocating putting ourselves in danger for your entertainment?



















Cool, I'll try it tonight! :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... :rockn:


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

Dang, you boys are ruff on the newbie....its ok, this old man can take it in good fun....Hey phishy, you are a pretty phriggen phunny guy-->you gotta at least post a pic of your onehandwheelie if your gonna popoff like that!!.....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha get him!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

outskirtsdweller said:


> Hey phishy, you are a pretty phriggen phunny guy-->you gotta at least post a pic of your onehandwheelie if your gonna popoff like that!!.....


phishy, I do believe he's calling you out.

:haha:


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Challenge!!!!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

bet


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Were all a lil' ate up with this.........


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Get em tiger..


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I can't do one handed....mine is hitting so hard on take off one hand and my fat butt would fall off.....lol....I have to have both to hand on.


----------

